# Bride of Frankenstein help!



## Kwll2112 (Sep 14, 2016)

My daughter was BoF a couple of years ago. She wore a simple white "frock" that was bunched up at the shoulders (she also used it as a school project to dress up as a Greek Goddess, if that helps with the visualization). Then my wife put some webbing in pantyhose, and used that to pull the hair over to get that long beehive look. Then is was some white hairspray for the lines on either side. My daughter chose not to "spook" up her face, but there's a lot of difference stuff you could do to accent the look.


----------



## HauntedWyo (Apr 13, 2017)

Found this tutorial for a BOF dress here on the forum, I hope this helps.
http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-costume-ideas/82799-bride-frankenstein-costume-tutorial.html

Also to do the beehive hairdo. You will want to use the hair donuts that people use to make big puffy buns. Take a section of hair near your crown, put it in a ponytail, then pull the hair through one or 2 donuts, ( Depends on how thick the donuts are, or how high you want the beehive). Secure the donuts in place with some bobby pins. Then take the hair you just pulled through the donuts, and taking small sections you will bring them down over the donuts and secure the hair next to your head with bobby pins. Be sure to spread the hair all around the donut/s as you are doing this to cover as much of the donut/s as possible. Then for the rest of the hair you will want to take sections and curl them, then back tease and then bring them up to the top of the donut/s and pin in place. Keep doing this with all your hair. If you are needing to make your hair black, spray the black hairspray after you have made your beehive. Be sure to leave out the 2 sections that you want white and do those sections last. You will want to put a really tight curl in those 2 sections as you may need to use a lot of white hair spray to get them white enough. If the curls loosen too much you can always pin in a wave as you bring them up to the top of the donut/s. Or if you want you could use hair extensions for those 2 sections.


----------



## Pbeck (Sep 26, 2014)

We did BOF a few years ago also. My daughter has extremely thick VERY curly hair. We tried all of the hair donuts, sock bun things. None of that will come close to holding the massive amount of hair this child has. I ended up taking a 2-litter soda bottle, cutting off the top and shaping it so that it would fit around her head/ears and then attaching that to a hairband. 9we used duct tape to make sure there were no sharp edges and to help hold everything nice and tight. then I took a knife and made small slits ALL over the bottle. Then it was just a long process and taking strands of hair and wrapping them up and around the bottle and bobby pinning them in place to the slits in the bottle. Looking back now I realize I maybe should have left some down to do and softer more natural look, but done is done. 

I have included two pictures, the only ones I have on this computer. neither is very good, but it gives you an idea of what it looked like in the end. 

https://www.dropbox.com/preview/Halloween/2.JPG?role=personal
https://www.dropbox.com/preview/Halloween/15.JPG?role=personal


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Thank you everyone! I forgot that Elsa Lancaster wore the white smock thingie in the movie. That will make things much simpler especially since I have a stockpile of white thrift store sheets. Definitely going with the beehive though not sure how well it will go with the 2 1/2 year old who hates having her hair messed with.  Will have to look for white hair spray today.


----------



## HauntedWyo (Apr 13, 2017)

Maybe an easier choice for your daughter, would be to dress her as Dr. Frankenstein. Just need a white turtle neck and a doctor's scrubs (could be a lab coat put on backwards and collar cut off) and a maybe a stethoscope. Just slick back her hair.
Or if you go with more of the look from the movie Young Frankenstein with Gene Wilder, she could be Igor.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

We just returned from the Halloween party and everyone was impressed with our little bride. Hair was a challenge as it's really too fine for the bobby pins to hold, but with the help of the hair donuts and lots of hairspray, we pulled it off. Somehow the white hairspray I bought got misplaced so I ended up unrolling and stretching out a cotton ball and pinned it with bobby pins to make the white streaks.


----------



## HauntedWyo (Apr 13, 2017)

lizzyborden said:


> We just returned from the Halloween party and everyone was impressed with our little bride. Hair was a challenge as it's really too fine for the bobby pins to hold, but with the help of the hair donuts and lots of hairspray, we pulled it off. Somehow the white hairspray I bought got misplaced so I ended up unrolling and stretching out a cotton ball and pinned it with bobby pins to make the white streaks.


So happy to hear things were a success. I hope you have some pics. to post. The cotton ball sounds like it was probably a better choice anyways. That white hairspray requires a ton to cover any color hair that is not blond and even then it can take a lot to cover.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

HauntedWyo said:


> So happy to hear things were a success. I hope you have some pics. to post. The cotton ball sounds like it was probably a better choice anyways. That white hairspray requires a ton to cover any color hair that is not blond and even then it can take a lot to cover.


Yes, I was surprised by how good the cotton ball worked. Did get some pictures but this site is a major pain on my phone, so will have to transfer them to my laptop and post them from there.


----------

